# Going Beyond 8.5" X 11" Transparencies / Film Positives



## Susa (Aug 17, 2009)

We are using a process now to create 8.5" x 11" film positives that is pretty basic and very limited. We want to create t-shirt graphics that go well beyond standard transparencies.

Essentially, I'm creating an image and saving it as a JPG on a thumb drive. Then, I take the thumb drive to Fedex Office (formerly Kinko's) and having them print it onto transparencies. 

I'd like to be able to create film positives that are larger and wider than standard letter (8.5" x 11") and/or legal (11" x 17") that can be printed and copied using common equipment. We have all these 20" x 24" screens that have much more real estate available than we are currently utilizing!

Any solutions that you have to make large film positives without yet another investment in specialized equipment would be appreciated !! Thank you.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

The Epson Workforce 1100 is about $200. If you intend to do quality printing, 13x19 inkjet film runs about a buck a sheet. Don't know how much you pay FEDEX, but probably enough to justify the move up to quality. God Bless.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Epson 1400 runs about 150 -200 and the investment in convenience of having it at your shop as opposed to going to kinkos will be worth it. Otherwise they have to be able to print wide format there at kinkos. If they do then try saving files a pdf's in illustrator, and going from there.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

I have researched both the Workforce 1100 and Epson 1400 and both are great printers/machines. I have an Epson 1400 with refillable cartridges(to cut ink costs down by 90%) and I am very pleased.

The workforce will printer much faster than the 1400, but it uses Pigment Ink which isn't as good for outputting films as the Dye Based Claria Inks in the 1400. Both Printers have Dye based and pigment based Refillable cartridge/CIS systems available so you could switch the workforce out to dye based system.

I would go with the workforce as it prints faster, quieter, and has 2 black cartridges(better if you don't have a rip). I like my epson 1400 because I use it for 13x19 Photo Prints as well and Enjoy the quality/detail I get from it.


----------



## Susa (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks all for the input. Where do your source your wide format transparencies? What brands/sizes do you recommend?


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

Susa said:


> Thanks all for the input. Where do your source your wide format transparencies? What brands/sizes do you recommend?


I print my own transparencies with my 1400. So far I've used either Ryonet Waterproof R-film or Victory Factory Waterproof Inkjet Films. The R-film is more expensive, but much thicker. It seems like it will hold more ink and create a darker film in one shot. I like the victory factory so far as it still gets the job done, but I'm thinking if I had any RIP software and a stronger exposure unit that the R-film would make a huge difference.

There are tons of places that carry wide format film. Just make sure it's for Inkjets and also that it's Waterproof. You don't want overhead projector transparencies.

13x19" Waterpoof F ilm 100Pk, R-FILM WaterProof Positive Film
Film and Supplies | Screen Printing | Victory Factory

OH BTW.. These are links for 13x19 size films. Both companies carry other sizes larger and smaller. YOu can't print larger than 13" wide with the epson 1400 or Workforce 1100 though.


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

The Workforce 1100 is now available for $149 at Staples. - Scotty


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

scottyjr said:


> The Workforce 1100 is now available for $149 at Staples. - Scotty


Is there a RIP compatable with the 1100?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Ghostscript will work with the 1100. I have never used any other RIP.


----------



## Susa (Aug 17, 2009)

What is RIP and Ghostscript? Is it a font type? If so, is it used as an alternative to TrueType? Is there an application I have to download/buy to use it?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Ghostscript is a RIP (raster image processor) which enables you to print halftones from any inkjet printer. It is free. It is of two parts, Ghostscript, the RIP; and Ghostview, the interface which opens your PRN or PDF files and prints them. There are several sites for downloading GS, just do a google.


----------



## dodger (Feb 27, 2010)

I just bought an Epson 1100 and stared using it but it trans seem a little light to me. I am printing from vectored image in Photoshop and have all the pest printing setting selected. Is there any way to darken them to make truly opaque film positives? Would adding a RIP such as Ghostscript help the opacity of my prints? And would anyone happen to have a link to download GS


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Ghostscript, Ghostview and GSview
There are several versions. I had to go to the second one for my old XP. There are also versions for mac. Ghostscript will not necessarily help the ink laydown. Are you using waterproof film? The 1100 uses pigment ink which works best with waterproof film.


----------



## dodger (Feb 27, 2010)

I have tested it on a few, but yes it seemed to work the best with the waterproof film. However, it still seemed as though light was passing through, albeit a dark brown or red hue when it did.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Good solid black image on film is the ultimate objective, but if the image blocks the UV rays from the exposure unit, that is all that is necessary. If the image is sharp on the screen and easy to wash out, that is what you are after.


----------



## T Shirt Designs (Jul 21, 2009)

when I print on transparencies I use the C100 M100 Y100 K100 color and black. It makes it much darker.


----------



## dodger (Feb 27, 2010)

At the risk of sound like a complete newb, how would one go about setting their printer to the c100m100y100k100 and black100, and would this take modifications to a pdf or psd file? As I am um unfamiliar with this process, what exactly does it do differently?


----------



## T Shirt Designs (Jul 21, 2009)

It's in your color pallet in your software when you pick your color...you have options of having Pantone color of RGB or CMYK.


----------



## nuclear_j (Dec 9, 2009)

Susa said:


> We are using a process now to create 8.5" x 11" film positives that is pretty basic and very limited. We want to create t-shirt graphics that go well beyond standard transparencies.
> 
> Essentially, I'm creating an image and saving it as a JPG on a thumb drive. Then, I take the thumb drive to Fedex Office (formerly Kinko's) and having them print it onto transparencies.
> 
> ...



I would look on craigslist for an epson 3000 or 1540 if you live near a populous city. I found an epson 3000 for 250 bucks and it works awesomely! And just a minor correction, 11 x 14 is legal and 14 x 17 is Tabloid. Good luck!


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Your best bet is an Epson 1400, we have found that legal (8.5" x 14") and 13" x 19" films cover all our bases, those are the only two film sizes we use.


----------



## mr rudy (Jan 22, 2010)

thx everyone! this thread is just what i wanted as i just brought the t1100...here in australia its $400! so you guys win on that one...also i brought what turns out to be vellum (looks frosty) which is giving my printer grief...my guess is its too thin so should i persist with it? i really want to print something this weekend. any reason why i shouldnt go on with it? thx once again guys for your help


----------



## ehadden1 (Apr 12, 2009)

My 1400 wouldnt print on vellum either. Its a good thing i tried samples first. Now im using waterproof film from Fixxons and getting good results. Go to www.fixxons.com and get a sample to try out.


----------



## mfdonuts (Sep 29, 2011)

im trying to use ghostscript with macview/ghostview and i can't for the life of me figure how to set everything up. i use an epson r2400 with a cis, illustrator and photoshop. i would really appreciate a step-by-step on how to use ghostscript to print out some super dark positives. thanks in advance.


----------

